# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  تعرف  على  اسم }  الحيوان

## Sweet Magic

**


*مرحبا بكم في مسابقة تعرف 
على اسم الحيوان 

الهدف من المسابقة هو التعرف على الاسم العلمي للحيوان
سواء باللغة العربية الفرنسية او الانجليزية من خلال صورته .




قوانين المسابقة 


**سيتم وضع صورة الحيوان للتعرف
عليها ودلك باعطاء الاسم العلمي او الاسم المتعارف به ان 
لم يتم التعرف عليه ستحسب الاجابة للقريب من الجواب الصحيح .
سيتم احتساب الاجابة لاول ثاني وثالث عضو اجاب بشكل صحيح 



شروط المسابقة 


الكل مدعو للمشاركة بدون شروط



الجوائز 

**جائزة رمزية وهي عبارة عن
تقييم لاي عضو يجيب صحيح 
**
* 
**

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتوقع إنه غزال 
Gazella

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *الجوائز*  
> *جائزة رمزية وهي عبارة عن*
> *تقييم لاي عضو يجيب صحيح*



 
!!!!!!!!!!! ما هو التقييم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ابتسام سهم* 

*اهلا* 


*اخي اشكرك على التواجد* 

*صح* 

*الجواب ... الغزال النوع } الايل* 


*تم تقييمك* 

××××××××××



بنسبه الى التقييم 


 هذي تستطيع ان تختاره راح تطلع لك خنة من اجل تقبم المشاركة العضو الاخر 


 

انت تمتلك مربع واحد وغيرك من الاعضاء اثنين او ......... 


هذا  موضع  

الاخ  

شيكة  الناصرة  

با خصوص التقييم 

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=6854

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## عفاف الهدى

خسارة ما عرفته

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> 



 
 
أعتقد أنه اللاما

----------


## Sweet Magic

*عفاف * 


*يكفي مرور  الجميل   نورتي الموضوع*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ابتسم السهم * 



*جواب صح* 


تسلم اخي  على التفاعل الجميل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*مسابقه مررره جميلة وفكرة حلوه* 

*تسلم إيديك ِ الحلوه مشرفتنا  Sweet Magic*

*وأنا بصراحه نفسي أشارك معكم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*انين * 


*تسلمي غاليتي * 


*على التفاعل الحلو*

----------


## Sweet Magic

[IMG]http://fdetoh.***********/thor.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## 7mammah

> [IMG]http://fdetoh.***********/thor.jpg[/IMG]



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*Buffalo  أو الثور * 


*صح  ؟.؟.؟* 
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*انين * 

*جواب صـحيح* 


*تم التقييم* 



*××××××××××××*

*معلومات  عن الحيوان* 

*×××××××××××*


*البيسون الامريكي (الثورالضخم) 
[IMG]http://fdetoh.***********/thor.jpg[/IMG] 
**مزدوجات الأصابع
Artiodactyla
بقريات
Bovidae
البيسون الأميركي (الثور الضخم)
American Bison
حيوان ثديي من عائلة البقريات Bovidae ورتبة مزدوجات الأصابع Artiodactyla يتواجد هذا الحيوان في الوقت الحاضر في بولونيا إذ يألف العيش وسط الغابات.

وهذا الثور حسب ما يظهر من اسمه ضخم الجثة إذ يبلغ طول رأسه وجسمه لغاية 4 أمتار وارتفاع كتفه 180 سنتيمتراً ويزن نحو 1000 كلغ.

والذكور عادة أضخم من الإناث بكثير للإناث كما للذكور قرنان قصيران ينحنيان صعوداً إلى الأعلى معطفه كثيف على الكتفين والرأس والعنق والساقين الأماميتين.

لونه بني داكن.

وعلى جبهتهِ شعر كثيف مجعد وتحت الذقن شعر كثيف يشكل ما يشبه اللحية.

يحيا هذا الثور ضمن قطعان يقودها ذكر بالغ أما الثيران المتقدمة في السن فإنها تعيش منعزلةً عن الآخرين والبيسون نشيط في الليل بصورة رئيسية إلا أنه قد يتجول في النهار أيضاً.

وهو عادةً ما يخلد إلى الراحة بعد إنتصاف النهار.*

*في شهر أيلول وهو موسم التزاوج ينشب صراع عنيف بين الذكور للفوز بأنثى وبعد فترة الحمل التي تدوم 9 أشهر تلد الأنثى عجلاً صغيراً ترعاه حتى بلوغه النضج التام.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

{  ........................   }

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*القرش الممرضه The Nurse Shark 

الحجم :- 2 - 13 قدم طولاً
الغذاء :- يتغذى على اسماك القاع مثل القمبري , الحبار , الأخطبوط , السرطان , حلزونيات البحر , جراد البحر , قنافذ البحر , وبعض الشعب المرجانية
له زوائد شعرية بها يستطيع العثور على طعامه , ويفضل البحث عن الصيد في الليل
الموطن أو البيئة : - المياة الدافئة والضحلة وكذلك يستطيع البقاء من على السطح إلى عمق 200 قدم , يبقى على القاع في أغلب الأحيان أو على الطين أو الرمل وبالقرب من الشعب المرجانية
التكاثر : - حيوان ولود تحمل الأنثى ما يقارب 30 توأم
شرح عام
يعتبر هذا النوع من الأنواع الشعبية المعروفة لدى الناس في كل العالم , يسبح هذا القرش بشكل عفوي باحثاً عن القيعان الضحلة التي تغطيها الأسماك الافقارية , له اسنان صغيرة جداً ولكن فكه قوي جداً
يعتبر هذا لانوع من القروش من اغباء الأسماك وذلك مما يساعده على التكييف للحياة في الأسر
وقد اشتهر وعرف عنه بعدم مهاجمته للانسان وليس منه اي خطر

**
*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*The Nurse Shark*

*الإســـم الـعـلـمـي Ginglymostoma cirratum*

*تعتبر أسماك القرش الممرضه من الأسماك المألوف وجودها في المناطق القريبه* 

*من الشواطيء* *وقد ’وجدت في مياه المناطق الإستوائيه وشبه الإستوائيه* 

*وكثيرا ً ما ’وجدت على عمق يقل عن متر واحد ولكنها توجد أيضا ً في أعماق* 

*تصل إلى 12 مترا ً ،**وتلجأ أسماك القرش الممرض إلى القنوات بين الجزر*

* وسلاسل الصخور* *قرب سطح الماء*

*و’يشتهر وجودها في مناطق غرب المحيط الأطلسي من رود آيلاند نزولا ً* 

*إلى جنوب البرازيل* *وفي شرق المحيط الأطلسي من الكاميرون إلى الغابون ،*

* وفي شرق المحيط الهاديء* *من ولاية باجا كاليفورنيا إلى بيرو * 

*وحول جزر البحر الكاريبي*


**

*السلوك والنظام الغذائي*

*أسماك القرش الممرضه هي حيوانات ليليه ، وتكن غير نشظه نهارا ً وتكون ضمن*

* مجموعات يصل عدد أفراد المجموعه إلى أربعين  ، وتنشط في الليل وهي تجوب*

* القاع بحثا ً عن بقايا الطعام في رواسب القاع*

*يتألف طعمها من عدد من اللافقاريات البحريه مثل جراد البحر ، سرطان البحر ،*

* الربيان ، القنافذ البحريه ، الأخطبوطات ، الحبار والقواقع البحرية* 


*التكاثر* 

*مواسم التزاوج  تمتد من اواخر حزيران / يونيو الى نهاية تموز / يوليو*

*وتكون دورة التزوج كل سنتين وقد تضع الانثى نحو 30 مولودا ً*

*===============================* 

*بالرغم من ورود تقارير نادرة جدا ً عن حوادث هجوم تعرضها لها الإنسان من سمك*

* القرش الممرض لكن يبقى سمك القرش بوجه عام لايشكل خطرا ً على الإنسان وغير*

* معروف بوجه عام بمهاجمته للإنسان*

----------


## 7mammah

> *معلوماتي ومراجعي غلط* 
> 
> 
> 
> *هارد لاك ابو طارق*



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كان فيك تصلحها يبويا العزيز وي ! 
طيب إبنتك تديللك تقييم صغنون ع قدها يعني وإلا نفسي أديللك تقييم كبير

 قد الدنيا أو يعني كبير من هنا إلى السما ...  
دمتم في حفظ الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*تقريبا كل المراجع تحتوي نفس الشرح* 


*القرش الممرضة*

*الحجم :
- 2 - 13 قدم طولاً

الغذاء :
- يتغذى على اسماك القاع مثل القمبري , الحبار , الأخطبوط , السرطان , حلزونيات البحر , جراد البحر , قنافذ البحر , وبعض الشعب المرجانية

له زوائد شعرية بها يستطيع العثور على طعامه , ويفضل البحث عن الصيد في الليل

الموطن أو البيئة :
- المياة الدافئة والضحلة وكذلك يستطيع البقاء من على السطح إلى عمق 200 قدم , يبقى على القاع في أغلب الأحيان أو على الطين أو الرمل وبالقرب من الشعب المرجانية

التكاثر :
- حيوان ولود تحمل الأنثى ما يقارب 30 توأم



شرح عام

يعتبر هذا النوع من الأنواع الشعبية المعروفة لدى الناس في كل العالم , يسبح هذا القرش بشكل عفوي باحثاً عن القيعان الضحلة التي تغطيها الأسماك الافقارية , له اسنان صغيرة جداً ولكن فكه قوي جداً

يعتبر هذا لانوع من القروش من اغباء الأسماك وذلك مما يساعده على التكييف للحياة في الأسر

وقد اشتهر وعرف عنه بعدم مهاجمته للانسان وليس منه اي خطر
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ابنتي*  
*أنين*
**********
*اخواتك في مسابقة القرآن الكريم يسئلون عنك*   

*اشكرك على تكرمك بالتقييم*  
*بالنسبة لي ليس المهم التقييم الذي اشكرك عليه المهم اني اشتركت ومارست حقي في ان اضع جواب سواء كان صح او غلط* 
*كنت اعتقد بأن جوابي صح*  
*لعدة اسباب وهي معلومات عن الحوت الرمادي بأنه يوجد على جسده بقع بيضاء*  
*هارد لاك*  
*وشكر مكرر ابنتي*  
*محمود سعد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*ربما هو توارد خواطر  فقد قمت قبل قليل بكتابة إعتذار عن عدم قدرتي في المشاركة لليومين الماضيين في مسابقة القرآن  وفوجئت بك تكتبللي عن ذلك هنا* 

*هل هو توارد خواطر  يالله !*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*شذى الزهراء* 


*انين * 


*اب محمود سعد * 


*يعطيكم العافيه   على التفاعل الجميل * 


*والاجابات الرائعه* 


تم التقييم

----------


## Sweet Magic

{   .......................   }

----------


## 7mammah

> { ....................... }



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*القرش ذو الزعنفة البيضاء من الأعلى*

*الحجم :- اكثر من 6 أقدام طولاً

الغذاء :- الأسماك الصغيرة , الأخطبوط , السرطان البحري , جراد البحر 

الموطن أو البيئة : - يعيش في الغالب حول القاع وعلى الرمل بجانب الحيد المرجاني وقلما يصعد إلى السطح

التكاثر : - الأنثى تحمل الصغار حوالي 13 شهر , تحمل من واحد الى خمسة توائم في كل حمل

نبذة عامة:

يعتبر هذا النوع من أنواع القروش الغير عدوانية , يشبه إلى حد بعيد قرش الشعاب المرجانية الرمادي

يفضل البقاء على القاع بالقرب من الشعاب المرجانية , يتغذى بالدرجة الأولى على الأسماك الصغيرة , الأخطبوط , السرطان , جراد البحر 

يبلغ اكبر حجم منه طول 6 قدم , ويعرف ويميز بعلامة بيضاء اعلى الزعنفة الظهرية وجزء صغير من اعلى الزعنفة الذيلية*

----------


## ابو طارق

الحجم :- اكثر من 6 أقدام طولاً
الغذاء :- الأسماك الصغيرة , الأخطبوط , السرطان البحري , جراد البحر 
الموطن أو البيئة : - يعيش في الغالب حول القاع وعلى الرمل بجانب الحيد المرجاني وقلما يصعد إلى السطح
التكاثر : - الذكر يقبض على الأنثى بأسنانه من الخلف ثم يثبتها بزعانفه الصدرية الى أن يتم التزاوج (انظر الصورة في الأسفل) , الأنثى تحمل الصغار حوالي 13 شهر , تحمل من واحد الى خمسة توائم في كل حمل

يعتبر هذا النوع من أنواع القروش الغير عدوانية , يشبه إلى حد بعيد قرش الشعاب المرجانية الرمادي
يفضل البقاء على القاع بالقرب من الشعاب المرجانية , يتغذى بالدرجة الأولى على الأسماك الصغيرة , الأخطبوط , السرطان , جراد البحر 
يبلغ اكبر حجم منه طول 6 قدم , ويعرف ويميز بعلامة بيضاء اعلى الزعنفة الظهرية وجزء صغير من اعلى الزعنفة الذيلية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*القرش ذو الزعنفة البيضاء(White-tip Shark)*
**

**

**

*نشاطه اثناء النهار والليل على حد سواء*
*بطيء الحركة أثناء السباحه*
*تعيش فيالمياه المفتوحه والعميقة وعلى نطاق واسع فى جميع انحاء العالم ، الا ان الدراسات الحديثة تشير الى ان عددهم قد انخفض بشكل جذري*
*القرش يمضي معظم وقته في الجزء العلوي من طبقة من المحيط الى عمق 150 مترا (490 قدم)*
*ألوانه تختلف حسب المنطقة احيانا يكون برونزي أو بني مزرق في الظهر وأبيض في البطن*
*احيانا قد يكون لهذا النوع صبغة صفراء*
*الحجم القصى لهذا النوع هو 4 متر ( 13 قدم )*
*على الرغم من انه عادة ما لا يتجاوز 3 امتار (10 قدم).*
*الحد الاقصى للوزن 170 كيلوغرام ( 370 باوند )*
*الأناث أكبر من الذكور*
*النظام الغذائي يمكن ان يكون الآن اكثر تنوعا واقل انتقاءيه مثل* *السلاحف البحرية** والطيور ،* *بطنيات الاقدام مثل القوقعه والحلزون** ،* *والقشريات** ، الثدييات كاريون*
*التونة** ،* *وسمك الاسقمري.*

----------


## صوفيا

وين الصورة الجديدة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

انين  

اب محمود  سعد  

عيون لا تنام  


يعطيكم العافيه  

على  الاجابه  الصحيحه  


تم التقييم  

××

صوفيا  

تسلمي على التواجد

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
شكرا 
بعض المعلومات المترجمة  
يسمى باللغه الإنجليزية   Penguin Yellow Eyed

طعامة : السمك 
تفقس البيض بعد 35 
الوزن : من 10 إلى 15 باوند 

بعض الصور 











---------------------------

----------


## Sweet Magic

عيون لا تنام  

ابتسام سهم  

يعطيكم العافيه   على الاجابه  والصور  


تم التقييم 

اب محمود سعد   

يعطيك العافيه  

للاسف  ما قدرت احط  الصور غير الحين  لني  النت عندي قطع

----------


## Sweet Magic

{  ..................  }

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صورة الحيوان الجديد لم تظهر حمليها مرة اخرى عزيزتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

عزيزتي انا عندي  الصورة  طالعه 

وهذا التحميل الجديد

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

هي الصورة طالعه بس للحين ماعرفت اسم الحيوان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كأنه جرو كلب لأنه مافيه حبل سري
وهذا الجنين والحبل السري واضح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنا مع عيون 

جرو << صغير الكلب

أكرمكم الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني ابتسام السهم* 

*لا داعي لكل  هذه الصور* 

*المهم هو جواب مقنع* 

*ولا نريد ان نملئ المسابقة  صور* 

*مع كل  احترام* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آســــــــــــــــــــف  :sad2: 

لكن معلومات لا تضر  :rolleyes: 

بإمكان مشرفتنا عيون حذف المشاركات  :sad2:

----------


## ابو طارق

*عزيزي* 

*هذا منتدى مسابقات وليس منتدى  صور* 

*تستطيع ان تضع جوابك  وبصورة  رمزية* 

*وليس  بهذا الحجم  واذا اردت ان تضع معلومات* 

*هناك  منتدى الصور  * 

*وشكرا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *عزيزي* 
> 
> *هذا منتدى مسابقات وليس منتدى صور*  
> *تستطيع ان تضع جوابك وبصورة رمزية*  
> *وليس بهذا الحجم واذا اردت ان تضع معلومات*  
> *هناك منتدى الصور*  
> 
> *وشكرا*



 

فلتحذف المشاركات  :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*حسب  ما  شفت واعتقد* 

*انه  دب  صغير* 

*هذا ما توصلت اليه* 

*سامحونا*

----------


## Sweet Magic

عيون لا تنام  


عزيزتي  اجابه خطأ


ليس  كلب 


ابتسام السهم  

اجابه خطأ  

دمتم  بخيثر

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *حسب ما شفت واعتقد* 
> 
> *انه دب صغير*  
> *هذا ما توصلت اليه*  
> 
> *سامحونا*



 

 
اب محمود  


يعطيك العافيه  


هذهي ليست اجابت والدنا  الذي اعتدنا على اجاباته الدقيقه 

دمت بخير

----------


## علوكه

_دجاج براهما rahma hen_
_دجاج الزيـنهـ_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دجاج البراهما*

*فكلمة Brahma تعني (دجاج مكسو القوائم بالريش)*


*نشأ دجاج البراهما في الهند ووصل الى انجلترا عن طريق أمريكا سنة 1850م، واكتسح اسواقنا المحليه في الامارات في عام 2000م تقريبا، حيث قام بعض هواة تربية الدواجن باستيراد هذه السلاله من هولندا ونجحت تربيتها في بعض المزارع في الدوله.*

*يتميز الطائر البالغ من هذه الفصيله بضخامة حجمه، وكبر حجم الرأس مقارنة بالفصائل الأخرى، ويتميز بعينين صفراوتين تميلان إلى الإحمرار، ومن أهم ما يميز هذه الفصيله السيقان الصفراء المريشه.*


*وهذه الفصيلة من الدواجن جيدة الإنتاج للبيض، فهي تبدأ بالبيض من عمر 8 شهور تقريبا، وعند الاعتناء بها جيدا تبيض الدجاجة الواحدة في العام الواحد ما متوسطه من 12 إلى 13 درزينة من البيض، ويبلغ الإنتاج ذروته في فصل الشتاء، ويتميز البيض بكبر حجمه و اسمرار لونه ونكهته اللذيذة.*

*طيور هادئة بطبيعتها لا تأذي الأطفال، وهي جيده جدا للاستثمار في المشاريع المتوسطة والصغيرة، وتمتاز بتحملها للبرودة الشديدة ويمكن لها أن تتحمل حرارة الصيف ولكن في بعض الأحيان يضطر المزارعون إلى تخفيف الريش تجنبا لحر الصيف، وتتميز أيضا بمقاومتها النسبية للأمراض.* 


*وهناك عدة انواع منه ولكن النوعين الاصليين هما الـــ (Light and Dark Brahmas)، وقد تم الحصول على الوان جديده ورائعه بعد عمليات تهجين عديدة فعلى سبيل المثال:* 
*(Gold (Partridge), Buff, Black, White, Pyle (Blue -Buff) والاكثر جاذبيةBlue Partridge)*



*تحيااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد  البحث وجدت هذه المقارنة بين* 

*البراهما**و**  الكوشن* 

*واحببت ان اضيفها للأفادة والمعلومات*


*1- البراهما العرف يكون طمس او ممسوح تقريباً زي عرف الفارسي او الهندي

**الكوشين العملاق العرف يكون عادي ومنتصب زي البلدي والكوشين العادي


2- البراهما ذيله يكون مستدير وفيه ميلان على الخلف ونهاية الذيل فيها شوية طول

الكوشين العملاق ذيله متكور تماماً ولايوجد له ميلان للخلف 


3 البراهما ارجله فيها طول وجسمه لايكون مليان او سمين مثل الكوشين

الكوشين العملاق ارجله قصيرة وجسمه مليان ومتكور


4-البراهما غالباً ياتي ملون بلونين او اكثر وياتي باللون الاسود الكامل 
الكوشين العملاق غالباً ياتي بلون واحد سادة اصفر او ابيض او اسود او رمادي


ويوجد نوع يكون هجين بين البراهما والكوشين العملاق ويأخذ من صفات النوعين

ولكن الفرق واضح 

واترككم مع الصور 

ديك براهما

**** 

دجاجة براهما

***


*ديك براهما
**** 

ديك براهما شباب

**** 
ديك براهما
**** 




----------------------------------------------------------


هذا ديك هجين بين البراهما والكوشين العملاق 
لاحظو العرف والذيل والجسم والارجل

**** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------



ديك كوشين عملاق لاحظو الفوارق بينه وبين البراهما

***


*ديك ودجاجة كوشين عملاق لاحظو الجسم والعرف والذل والارجل

**انقر هنا لمشاهدة الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي. الحجم الاصلي لهذه الصوره هو 540x360 39kb
*

*--------------------------------------------------
ديك هجين بين الكوشين العملاق والبراهما
لو تلاحظو طول الارجل ونهاية الذيل

**** 
-----------------------------------------------------

ديك كوشين عملاق لاحظو الجسم وتكور الذيل والارجل والعرف

***

*ملاحظة
( مواصفات الكوشي العملاق نفس مواصفات الكوشين العادي مع الفرق بالحجم فقط )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأخت جوري وشذى الزهراء والأخ علوكة والوالد أبو طارق إجابات صحيحة سيتم التقييم يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

( 00000000000000)

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الصقر العربي الابيض..

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

نسر

----------


## ابو طارق

* الصقر الحر الأبيض*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختي الحسناء الإجابة خطأ ليس النسر وإنا هو نوع من أنواع الصقور يسمى بصقر السنقر أو الجير وهناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين شكرا على المحاولة* 


*العزيزة جوري والاب اأبو طارق أممممممممم أنا في حيرة بالنسبة لإجاباتكم لذا لن اقيم* 
*أليكم ماوجدته أنتم الحكم أنتظر ارائكم بفارغ الصبر* 

*الجواب الموجود لدي هو من موقع ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة* 

*السنقر أو الجير هو صقر يعيش في الأماكن الباردة التي تحيط بالقطب الشمالي بشكل طبيعي ويتكاثر فيها وهذه الفصيلة تعتبر أضخم فصائل الصقور.*

*_________________*




*معلومات إضافية من مواقع أخرى عن أحدى الصقور البيضاء*



**

*^^^^^^^^^^^*

*هذه صوره لنوع من انواع الصقور يسمى بالصقر الوكري لاحظوا اللون الاخر هو رمادي وليس أسود*


*___________________________*

** 

*هذه الصورة لنوع من انواع الصقور يسمى بصقر الجير وهذه هي إجابة سؤالي*  

*الجير هو صقر يعيش في الأماكن الباردة التي تحيط بالقطب الشمالي بشكل طبيعي ويتكاثر فيها وهذه الفصيلة تعتبر*  

*أضخم فصائل الصقور ولم يتم التعرف عليها من قبل الصقارين العرب إلا من فترة ليست بالبعيدة وأتوقع أن سبب ذلك*  

*هو عدم هجرة تلك النوعية من الصقور عبر أي من البلدان العربية مما لم يمكنهم من الترصد لها وشبكها ثم تدريبها*  

*والله تعالى أعلم .*  
*وقد أطلق عليها هذا الاسم على حد ما علمته من بعض العلماء ( لأنها تفضل أن تفرخ في الجبال الجيرية ) . كما قال لي*  

*علماء آخرين بأن سبب تسميتها بذلك الاسم هو أصل الاسم في اللغة الألمانية القديمة وهو (giri) وترجمتها هي (*  


*جشع – شره – طماع – شديد ألتوق ) حسب ما وجدته في المعجم , والله تعالى أعلم .* 

*______________________________________* 






** 



*هذه صورة للصقر الوكري في تشابه من ناحية اللون لكن لاحظوا القدمين ليست مغطاه بالريش*  
*وهي اصغر الشواهين في الحجم ولونها رديئ وراغبيها قلائل..ويقنيها المبتدؤون في هواية القنص لبخس ثمنها وتعرف عند البعض بالشاهين الجبلي* 






*______________________*

الأرقـــط 





*وهو صقر رمادي يكون احيانا مائلا الى البياض واحيانا مائلاً إلى السواد واحيانا مائلا الى الحمرة. ويأتي ريش ظهره مقسوم الى قسمين بخط مستقيم عريض يكون ابيض وهذا اكثر رغبة عند القوانيص من المقسم بخط أحمر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*والدي ابو طارق هذه صورة للصقر* الحر *الأبيض*
*القدمين ليست مغطاه بالريش لأنه لايعيش في الاماكن الباردة*
*صقر الجير قدميه مغطاه بالريش لأنه يعيش في الاماكن القطبية الباردة* 

*_____________*
*الصقور الحرة* 
*الصقر الحر الأبيض والأشقرfalcon cherug cherag :*
معروف لدى الصقارين بأنه النموذج الحقيقي والمثالي للصقر الحر . لونه بني فاتح أو أشقر وتختلف شدة اللون من صقر لأخر . الرأس ومقدمة الرقبة والصدر مائل للبياض وتقل فيه النقاط البنية اللون وكلما كانت بيضاء كان الصقر مفضلا للصقا رين . طول جناح الأنثى 40 سم ووزنها 1 كغ أما الذكر جناحه 36 سم . تعيش في أوروبا من منطقة الفولغا في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا شرقا إلى جبال التاي في منغوليا وأجزاء من أفغانستان . و تهاجر جنوبا لتقضي الشتاء ما بين شمال أفريقيا وشمال غرب الهند . أسمائه كوبج وهو ذكر الحر المتوسط الحجم و الأنثى تسمى صقرا . 

*والحر الأبيض لا و لا ولا يخيب إطلاقا في مقدرته في الصيد لما يمتلكه من صفات وبنية قوية* 


*الصقر الحر في الطبيعة :*
* يستوطن السهول والبراري والمرتفعات حتى 4700 م . 

* يستطيع الابتعاد عن عشه في موسم الصيد أكثر من 10 كم . 

* يحلق في ارتفاعات مختلفة حسب طبيعة الأرض من 15 م إلى 50م . 

* تتراوح سرعته في الانقضاض بحوالي 250 كم في الساعه وعنده طاقه حتى 300 كم . 

* النضج الجنسي خلال السنة الأولى وبإمكانه التزاوج . 

* التزاوج يتم في الجو من خلال لعب ولهو وصراخ . 

* التلقيح يتم على سطح الأرض وليس في الهواء . 

* الحر يحب استخدام أعشاش الطيور الأخرى ولا يبني عشه . 

* الاستحمام 3 مرات في الأسبوع . 

* تضع الأنثى 3- 6 بيضات لونها بني شاحب ومدة الحضانة 28 يوما . 

* الحر له مقاومه كبيره لظروف الطبيعة الصعبة . 

* والحر في الأسر غالبا هادئ الطباع قليل الخفقان والرفرفة وتلك ميزه جيده جداااا. 

* الذنب أطول من أجنحــته بقليل . 

* لــــــــون رجـــــلي الحـــــــر أزرق. 

* له بقعة سوداء مشربة بحمرة على الخدين . 

* بعد أن يغير الريش ( القرنسه ) لا يتغير لونه . 

* الحر الأصــيل صافي العينين بدون مدامع كما أن ظهره صاف غير منقط. 

* وبالنسبة للبصر فيوجد في عين الصقر مليون خلية بصرية لكل ملم مربع .

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*هدفنا الاساسي هو المعرفة والاطلاع* 

*والتقييم   ثانوي* 

*اشكرك على التوضيح  وهذا يعتبر  تقييم مضاعف* 

*وننتظر  سؤالك القادم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا والدي العزيز على هذه الملاحظات وفعلا التقييم شيئا ثانوي :)*




*إليكم السؤال الجديد*

**



*( 000000000000000)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*النحام الوردي*
 هو طائر مهاجر توجد منه أربعة أنواع في قارة أمريكا في حين يوجد نوعان منه في العالم القديم (أسيا، أفريقيا، أوروبا). تمر أسراب هذا الطائر خلال هجرتها السنوية ببعض أجزاء من الوطن العربي مثل عُمانوالخليج و العراق. تعاني أعداد هذا الطير من تناقص حاد خصوصا عند مكان تكاثرها في وادي بحيرات ريفت في تنزانيا و كينيا و الذي لم العلماء له سببا مؤكدا لحد الآن. يتميز هذا الطائر بالسيقان الرفيعة والطويلة و باللون الوردي أو الأحمر الفاقع و ب ريشأسود على اطراف جناحيه.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

النحام الوردي 
.....
...
..
.
.
. 

يتغذى النحام الوردي بشكل أساسي على الروبيان و المحار وعلى أحياء بحرية أخرى. حيث يساعده شكل منقاره على فصل الطين والطمي عن الغذاء. يذكر أن ما يعطي طيور النحام الوردي لونها الأحمر أو الوردي الفاقع هو غذائها (المحار و الروبيان) و في حال انعدام هذين الغذائين من نظامه الغذائي يصبح لون النحام الوردي أبيض.
تقوم طائر النحام الوردي بأنتاج مادة مستحلبة لتغذية صغارها (شبيهة بالمادة التي يفرزها طائر الحمام لتغذية فراخه)تقوم الانثى بافراز هذه المادة كنتيجة لهرمون ال برولاكتين و هو هرمون المسبب لأفراز الحليب لدى أناث الثديات. يحتوي هذا المستحلب على نسبة من البروتينات و على دهون بنسبة أكبر. تفرز هذه المادة في غدة تقع في المنطقة الهضمية العليا. كلا زوجي طائر النحام الوردي يقومون بالعناية بصغارهم و ليست الانثى فقط. ويجدر بالذكر أن هذا المستحلب يحتوي على خلايا دم بيضاء و حمراء. يستمر زوجي النحام الوردي في اطعام فراخهم حتى يبلغ عمرهم الشهرين حيث يكون حينذاك جهازه الهضمي و من ضمنه المنقار قد اكتمل حتى يستطيع تصفية (ترشيح) غذاءه بنفسه.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة للأخت شذى الزهراء وللأخ إبتسام السهم سيتم التقييم*
*يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

(----------)

----------


## مهتاب

*Baumpython*
*شجرة الخضراء بيثون*

----------

